# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Boston

## andynap

I shouldn't hit too much shore traffic once I get off 95 and hit 91 and 84 on Labor Day- right?

----------


## MIke R

you shouldnt..but I have to tell you this week is normally pretty quiet, and for whatever reason it is very very busy....no idea why....but why you going that way??..why not straight up 95?

----------


## Rosemary

Weekend traffic on 95 has been atrocious all summer.  Three hours, regularly, for a trip that usually takes an hour and a half.  Tends to clear up after the exit for the casinos.

----------


## andynap

I'm taking the Tappan Zee and pick up 95 for a short way and then 91 and 84- 95 is too crowded in CT and near the Cape

----------


## MIke R

yeah I get that...91 north in New Haven to Hartford...well I guess if 95 is that bad its a good move but thats a lot of miles out of the way

if thats the case, I believe not taking 95 at all would be even better....Tappan Zee to 684 North ( Brewster ) to 84 east..thats my standard route from JC to new England

----------


## andynap

Yes that's good and I'll have to see what's doing when I get there

----------


## sbhlvr

Andy, if you're truly going to Boston, you could pike up the Merritt instead (15) just a bit after crossing the TZB,then 91 to 84 to the Mass Pike. We go that way all the time. Just remember, there will most likely be a back up at the Pike tolls.I hope you have an Easy Pass.

----------


## andynap

Carol- I like the Merritt coming home and I do have EZ Pass. I have various alternate routes depending on the traffic that day and they are all plugged into the GPS

----------


## MIke R

yeah Merritt is good too

----------


## andynap

The Merritt is too slow and has stop lights but we love the scenery. It's more of a Parkway.

----------


## JEK

Where is Kevin when you need him? I'm just sayin' . . . .

----------


## andynap

Mike and Carol are very familiar with the route as am I. I know how to go- depends on the traffic. The GW is under construction going north and a nightmare until October.

----------


## MIke R

been going back and forth along all those routes for  most of my life.....I think I am perfectly capable of helping you....  :cool:

----------


## andynap

TWIS

----------


## JohnC

Andy
Where are coming from and going to?
For my Phil to Bos route I go NJ Tpk to Geo Wash Bridge. Then exit on Major Deegan N to cross county parkway over to Hutchinson and 684.
Then 84 thru Hartford (don't forget to stop at Reins) to Mass Pike. Pike to Boston or 95/93 if going north. 
On Labor Day back up is usually at Sturbridge tolls.

----------


## MIke R

> Andy
>  (don't forget to stop at Reins)




 :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

JohnC....George Washington Bridge is a disaster these days

----------


## andynap

John- the GW is under construction and I wouldn't go near there northbound.

Rein's Deli.

----------


## KevinS

> Where is Kevin when you need him? I'm just sayin' . . . .




Andy doesn't need any help from me.  he's got it covered.

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> Where is Kevin when you need him? I'm just sayin' . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy doesn't need any help from me.  he's got it covered.




  I was referencing your helpful advice to jschloop this morning :)

----------


## KevinS

Yeah, that was a bit bitchy.

----------


## JEK

But true. Somethings are better hashed out over email or PTs.

----------


## Jeanette

Andy,

I drove from Central NJ to Newport this weekend. We took the NJ Turnpike across the GW and straight up 95. We got an early start on a Saturday morning and did not hit 5 minutes of traffic - including the GW bridge. We left Newport at 6 pm and flew home.

----------


## andynap

Thanks and appreciate it but I am going on Monday and probably will hit the bridge at 12 noon- I'll take the Tappan Zee because I know there isn't construction. Coming home I may take the GW. It really isn't that far out of the way. I have done this maybe 6 times. If I was going to Newport I would take 95 the whole way.

----------


## MIke R

you got it right Andy...dont change a thing

----------


## sbhlvr

Rein's, we hit it two weekends ago. Dave's down in CT today and I'm sure he'll be bringing back some pickles for moi!

----------

